

Email Management: Should it Be the Next Killer App in Document Management? - gillyzammit
http://www.theemailadmin.com/2008/10/email-management-should-it-be-the-next-killer-app-in-document-management/

======
aaronblohowiak
I think we're going to see more things around XMPP come into the field, and
start to supplant email for the same purposes because it is extensible and
well-formed, the "missing features" of email can be bolted on, but it follows
the same fundamental principles of email that makes email a success
(distributed asynch message passing.) the problem of not having everything "in
one place" continues, but we'll see how that evolves. MSFT's inclusion of RSS
into outlook is interesting, but it might be too little too late -- and doesnt
really let internal devs and app devs create domain-specific extensions.
Unfortunately, the article seems to be talking about storage management, and
not information management (like, say, xobni.)

